# In which Country's did you already take a Vacation?



## Deleted User (Feb 17, 2019)

In which Country's did you already take a vacation? Or in which Country are you going to go for vacation (in the near Future).

I was already in:

Belgium, Brussels
Spain, fuertoventura
France, Strassburg
Poland, Brezeg
Austria, Salzburg
Dominican Republic, Punta Cana

Edit: how could i forget: Netherlands, holland?

we (i, my Mother and my stepfather) are going to take a vacation in Punta Cana. Our Flight is on Thursday. (10 hours flight). I'm really excited.
Was somebody already there? Could you recommend something?


----------



## mariopepper (Feb 25, 2019)

VOCation? I was in Russia, Ukraine, USA, Spain and Italy


----------



## renjiVII (Feb 26, 2019)

I was in Hong Kong, China for 2 weeks 4 months ago.


----------



## mariopepper (Feb 26, 2019)

renjiVII said:


> I was in Hong Kong, China for 2 weeks 4 months ago.


did you like there?


----------



## BORTZ (Feb 26, 2019)

I have been to Canada and Jamaica.


----------



## KiiWii (Feb 26, 2019)

France, Germany, Liechtenstein, Belgium, Austria, Italy, Amsterdam, Switzerland, Luxembourg, Australia, Egypt, Mexico, Greece, 

Stopped over in Singapore and Dubai a few times... but I don't count those.


----------



## RayD97 (Feb 26, 2019)

I have been to the US, but most of my vacation time is spent here in Toronto. Montreal is fun too.


----------



## Youkai (Feb 26, 2019)

Spain (mostly the islands, Mallorca, Ibiza, Gran Canaria, Tennerifa) only once Mainland which als Alicante
France but just a short one day trip
Netherlands a few times as I am living next to the Border (can go there with my German Train ticket withouth paying extra XD)
Denmark (Coppenhagen, to visit a Friend)
Taiwan (worst place ever ... I can't stand Chinese people, and if the Taiwanese are supposed to bet better this is one reason more to never visit China)
Greece with a friend who has Family there
Hungary many years ago when it was incredibly cheap
Japan (no1 in the World ^^ went pretty much everywhere there and was there for 7 month on working holliday)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 26, 2019)

Hm...
Spain: Mallorca and Barcelona. Both nice, but for different reasons. Barcelona is great for sightseeing, Mallorca is great for relaxing.
Greece: Rhodes, Andros, Poros and Athens (Athens only 2 nights - the others about a week each)
Singapore: Been all over many times, my dad lives there  Good and cheap food.
Indonesia: Took a 4 day trip there once when I was in Singapore. Good food, and everything is cheap.
Thailand: Phuket and Phi Phi Island, 3 nights each place. Phi Phi was pretty nice, Phuket was a bit too busy and touristy for my liking.
France: Nice. Didn't really like that place, the beach was bad with big rocks and expensive sunbeds, and it was really busy there. But the food was pretty good.

I think that's all of them. I'd like to go to US/Canada, Japan and most places in Europe some time.
My favorite place right now is Poros, I wouldn't mind living there. Very relaxing atmosphere, lots of restaurants nearby serving all sorts of food for a reasonable price (it is a pretty small town so everything is close together), and a decent beach.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2019)

I'm going to make Vacation in the USA (in the near Future). Is there something that you could recommend me?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 26, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> I'm going to make Vacation in the USA (in the near Future). Is there something that you could recommend me?



I prefer vacation in Europe than here in America.. Here has a lot of fast food which I hate but there are other restaurants that are not cheap. You can't have beers came with lunch or dinner like in Europe. You have to pay beers separate and its not cheap either.

I went to Portugal all the time because of my big families and relatives there. When I am going to live there again soon then I will travel in Europe rather than here in America due to higher cost of living here and as I said about food and beers are not came togethers. You have to order separate cost. EXPENSIVE.



RayD97 said:


> I have been to the US, but most of my vacation time is spent here in Toronto. Montreal is fun too.



Honest, I went to Canada in the summer a long time ago and I liked it than here in America. Portuguese food there are great and just taste almost same as in Portugal. In America like New England's Portuguese food are so-so and didn't not taste just like in Portugal. Again about Canada... Unfortunately, cold weather there and a higher cost of living there but *free healthcare* there are *awesome* just like in Europe.


----------



## Raverrevolution (Feb 26, 2019)

Just booked 2 weeks in Japan this coming fall.  I've already been there once for 8 days, but this time I'm seeing Osaka and Kyoto as well.

Heh, questions for anyone who's been there.  Is there more to do in Osaka or Kyoto and would it be more worth it to stay in Osaka and just take day trips on the train to Kyoto to see things?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 26, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> In which Country's did you already take a vacation? Or in which Country are you going to go for vacation (in the near Future).
> 
> I was already in:
> 
> ...



You should go to Portugal.. Excellent place to visit almost like in Spain. Both are the same cheaper and lower cost of living.


----------



## duwen (Feb 26, 2019)

Closest to 'home' to furthest...
England (home)
Scotland / Wales / Ireland
France
Holland
Denmark
Sweden
Norway
Italy
Tunisia
Thailand
Hong Kong


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> You should go to Portugal.. Excellent place to visit almost like in Spain. Both are the same cheaper and lower cost of living.



Ok. In Portugal, is there something that you could recommend me?


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 26, 2019)

saltyCake said:


> Ok. In Portugal, is there something that you could recommend me?



http://www.worldofwanderlust.com/8-places-must-visit-portugal/

But there are so many than 8 places must visit as well. This is sample for you. Beer is only 1 euro and wine is only 1 euro as well. Please understand that if you are going outside of tourist area.. You will only buy beer for 80 cent euro and wine for 60 cent euro. The dinner and lunch outside of tourist area will be about 5.50 euro to 7 euro with beers or wine included. Delicious and CHEAPER! In tourist area might be around 2 to 4 euro more because of tourists but outside of tourist area like in local area.. Much cheaper!



duwen said:


> Closest to 'home' to furthest...
> England (home)
> Scotland / Wales / Ireland
> France
> ...



You should try Portugal too. Read what I said to someone recently.


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 26, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> http://www.worldofwanderlust.com/8-places-must-visit-portugal/
> 
> But there are so many than 8 places must visit as well. This is sample for you. Beer is only 1 euro and wine is only 1 euro as well. Please understand that if you are going outside of tourist area.. You will only buy beer for 80 cent euro and wine for 60 cent euro. The dinner and lunch outside of tourist area will be about 5.50 euro to 7 euro with beers or wine included. Delicious and CHEAPER! In tourist area might be around 2 to 4 euro more because of tourists but outside of tourist area like in local area.. Much cheaper!



Ok. Thank you.


----------



## Beerus (Feb 26, 2019)

Us, Dubai, Sri Lanka, London,Germany and France


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 26, 2019)

Beerus said:


> Us, Dubai, Sri Lanka, London,Germany and France



I prefer those but a US.


----------



## Vorde (Feb 26, 2019)

Florida (Walt Disney World, Sunken Gardens)
Cuba
Dominican Republic
St Andre's Island off the coast of Columbia

I don't think other places here in Canada really count though


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 26, 2019)

Vorde said:


> Florida (Walt Disney World, Sunken Gardens)
> Cuba
> Dominican Republic
> St Andre's Island off the coast of Columbia
> ...



Lived in Florida for 9 years.. Walt Disney World etc are very expensive. Higher price and parking is insane 20 dollars a day to park!!!!! Disney/Universal Studio are so so expensive!!! My friend worked there so we got a free one year pass with Florida resident as proof. No more lived in Florida. Expensive.


----------



## Vorde (Feb 26, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> Lived in Florida for 9 years.. Walt Disney World etc are very expensive. Higher price and parking is insane 20 dollars a day to park!!!!! Disney/Universal Studio are so so expensive!!! My friend worked there so we got a free one year pass with Florida resident as proof. No more lived in Florida. Expensive.


I wouldn't really want to live in the US, but if I lived in Florida at least I would have access to some arcades with rhythm games, and the Super Smash Bros Melee scene there is pretty strong


----------



## Limoon (Feb 26, 2019)

Not really vacation but i've been to Italy and Greece,
for vacation i just went to Antalya,Turkey but i alerady live in Turkey, sooo
Edit: I really wanted to say Donkey Kong but that's such a unfunny joke


----------



## Deleted member 473940 (Feb 26, 2019)

Austria
Germany
Czech Republic
Hungary
Italy
Switzerland
France
Lichtenstein
Slovenia
Slovakia
Netherlands
Belgium
Turkey
USA
Dubai


----------



## JaapDaniels (Feb 26, 2019)

South-Africa
csech

Belgium
France
German
Austria
Turkey
Surinam
Portugal
Spain
England
Italy
hope i spelled the countries right, since i'm dutch and i'm not sure how to spell those in english.
traveled trhough Andora, and Luxeburg.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 26, 2019)

Vorde said:


> I wouldn't really want to live in the US, but if I lived in Florida at least I would have access to some arcades with rhythm games, and the Super Smash Bros Melee scene there is pretty strong



Gotcha. Me either but no choice for me because of my parents when I was child and moved to America. Now I can move anywhere I want. And I am going back to my country. Your country is awesome but as I said.. cold weather and higher cost of living but great free healthcare indeed. My best friend's sister lived there. We visited there few times during summer time. Loved it. Very Europe style!


----------



## pwsincd (Feb 26, 2019)

all over the UK / France / Belgium / Spain Mainland + Tenerife / Minorca / Ibiza / Italy - Venice - Sorrento - lake Garda  / Greece - Corfu - Rhodes - Kos - Crete / Germany / Canada / USA / Australia / Japan  

theres deffo some ive missed ...   but i cant recall ...


overall Italy wins..


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 26, 2019)

USA (stayed in New York, LA, Las Vegas)

Caribbeans (St. Lucia)

Portugal (Portimao, a small village called Moura)
Sweden (Vasteros)
France (lived there for 2 years, and visited several cities, including Paris and Evian)
Spain (Playa [or platja] d'aro and Tenerife)
Italy (road trip in the north of Italy)
Germany (Berlin)
England (London)
Greece (Athens and 2 or 3 other cities)
Czech Republic (Prague)
Netherlands (Amsterdam)
Switzerland (well, I live there but I've done several road trips with friends and visited a lot of places with the Army)

Senegal (mainly Dakar and Saly)
Tanzania (Zanzibar and a small city)
Kenya (Nairobi and Mombasa)
Rwanda (Kigali)
Madagascar (Antananarivo)

Sri Lanka (Galle, Colombo,  and a small village between Bentota and Colombo)


----------



## Issac (Feb 26, 2019)

It depends on how you count it.

I've been to:
Spain (Or Catalonia if you ask them, in Barcelona)
Germany (Cologne, met an online friend and saw one of my favourite bands from Japan play live)

I've also gone on a few boat rides to Åland (technically Finland), and also stayed there for a few days on a school trip back in sixth grade. 

But that's it


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Feb 26, 2019)

Raverrevolution said:


> Just booked 2 weeks in Japan this coming fall.  I've already been there once for 8 days, but this time I'm seeing Osaka and Kyoto as well.
> 
> Heh, questions for anyone who's been there.  Is there more to do in Osaka or Kyoto and would it be more worth it to stay in Osaka and just take day trips on the train to Kyoto to see things?


I'm jealous. Hope I get to go there some day, I've always wanted to but it's too expensive for me.


----------



## renjiVII (Feb 26, 2019)

mariopepper said:


> did you like there?



well besides enduring the summer heat in October(least there's air conditioners in every building to look forward to), its a great city to visit for first timers. Just be wary that there are very few public benches though out the city if you're coming to Hong Kong and planning on walking the whole time.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 26, 2019)

pwsincd said:


> all over the UK / France / Belgium / Spain Mainland + Tenerife / Minorca / Ibiza / Italy - Venice - Sorrento - lake Garda  / Greece - Corfu - Rhodes - Kos - Crete / Germany / Canada / USA / Australia / Japan
> 
> theres deffo some ive missed ...   but i cant recall ...
> 
> ...



Italy wins ? SERIOUSLY?! 



Raverrevolution said:


> Just booked 2 weeks in Japan this coming fall.  I've already been there once for 8 days, but this time I'm seeing Osaka and Kyoto as well.
> 
> Heh, questions for anyone who's been there.  Is there more to do in Osaka or Kyoto and would it be more worth it to stay in Osaka and just take day trips on the train to Kyoto to see things?



I am huge fan of Japan games like Rockman, Zelda, and Mario but I will never visit in Japan. Don't liked there!



Ritsuki said:


> USA (stayed in New York, LA, Las Vegas)
> 
> Caribbeans (St. Lucia)
> 
> ...



You have a good taste for some of Europe that I always want to visited. Dont liked New York, LA, and Las Vegas. Ugh.


----------



## Ritsuki (Feb 26, 2019)

azoreseuropa said:


> You have a good taste for some of Europe that I always want to visited. Dont liked New York, LA, and Las Vegas. Ugh.



Yeah, me neither to be honest. I live in a small city so NY was too noisy and too big for me. Las Vegas was fun because of the activities and the people I was there with. But I'll never go there again, gained like 10 kgs in a week.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Feb 26, 2019)

Ritsuki said:


> Yeah, me neither to be honest. I live in a small city so NY was too noisy and too big for me. Las Vegas was fun because of the activities and the people I was there with. But I'll never go there again, gained like 10 kgs in a week.



Yeah fast food and etc here is the problem. My many cousins came from Portugal was thin. They came here and they got gain weight and unhealthy. I almost cannot recognised them. Insane! Sighing.


----------



## plasturion (Feb 27, 2019)

I was in few eurpean places and one overseas.


----------



## contezero (Mar 4, 2019)

Italy, France, UK, Germany, Spain, Switzerland, Austria, Holland, Denmark, USA (Nevada and California), Egypt, Malaysia, Philippines, Maldives; counting all the countries where I at least slept one night. I've also been, not for more than a few hours, in Turkye, Dubai, San Marino, Principality of Monaco and Vatican City


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Mar 4, 2019)

contezero said:


> Italy, France, UK, Germany, Spain, Switzerland, Austria, Holland, Denmark, USA (Nevada and California), Egypt, Malaysia, Philippines, Maldives; counting all the countries where I at least slept one night. I've also been, not for more than a few hours, in Turkye, Dubai, San Marino, Principality of Monaco and Vatican City



I've been to the Philippines about 10 times, usually to Palawan 

why go 10 times - because it was voted best Island in the world in 2013,2016 and 2017 and because my wife's  family live there.

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/...awan-Island-Philippines-voted-best-world.html

 I'll be going again in August for 2 wks.


----------



## contezero (Mar 4, 2019)

JoeBloggs777 said:


> I've been to the Philippines about 10 times, usually to Palawan
> 
> why go 10 times - because it was voted best Island in the world in 2013,2016 and 2017 and because my wife's  family live there.
> 
> ...



I went to Malapasqua for scuba diving. Lovely place.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Mar 4, 2019)

contezero said:


> I went to Malapasqua for scuba diving. Lovely place.



wow, I've never been there, a very small island . maybe one day


----------



## sarkwalvein (Mar 4, 2019)

Argentina
Chile
Brasil
Spain
Andorra
France
Italy
Germany
Czech Republic
Austria
Switzerland
Netherlands
Japan
Turkey

Planning to (who knows when):
Iceland
Denmark
Sweden
Ireland
UK
Greece
perhaps China and Korea
perhaps some others

Out of those places I consider Spain the best place to take a short holiday to feel better.


----------



## JoeBloggs777 (Mar 4, 2019)

sarkwalvein said:


> Planning to (who knows when):
> Iceland



to see the Northern lights ?

something me and my wife want to see


----------



## Olmectron (Mar 4, 2019)

I went to Acapulco, México. 

And I'm from Mexico and I live in Mexico. So I guess it doesn't count, right?


----------



## CaptainAdama (Mar 4, 2019)

Hope i get them all together:

Europe: Germany, Netherlands, Belgium, Luxemburg, France, Spain, Italy, Greece, Denmark, Austria, Switzerland, Turkey
Africa: Tunesia, Egypt, Kenya
Domenican Republic
USA (quite often), missed Canada on 9/11
Asia: Maledives, South Korea


----------



## Glyptofane (Mar 4, 2019)

I went to Tiajuana for like 5 minutes once while visiting San Diego. It was scary, so we turned around and went back. This was in 2002 I believe, which had to be a lot better than the situation now.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 4, 2019)

In 2000, I went on a cruise that started out in Houston, then went through Mexico City, stopped at Chichen Itza with Mayan ruins, the Bay Islands on Honduras, stopped at Cozumel as well, it was pretty cool.  Then in 2005, I lived abroad in Japan for a while, so it was like a really long vacation. Aside from Central America and Asia, haven't left the country.


----------



## RattletraPM (Mar 4, 2019)

England (London and surroundings) - Went there as part of a language course in around 2006. I've really liked it back then and I'd be happy to see it again after all this time.

Germany (Berlin) - I went there twice, once quite some time ago when I still was in high school and more recently with friends. We had a ton of fun both times!

Scotland (Edinburgh, Glasgow and a trip around the Highlands) - Full of friendly people and all kinds of interesting sights. Also the Highlands are just breathtaking.

Belgium (Lots of different places) - I have a belgian friend who took me on a tour, I've seen a good chunk of it on both sides, Wallonia and Flanders. I've seen both the good and the bad of the country, but overall it was nice. Plus they have great beer 



Spoiler



And I'm still salty that I've got part of my family in Japan but I haven't had the chance to visit it yet.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 4, 2019)

I've been to Germany, Austria, Italy, Poland, Ukraine, Denmark, Sweden, Norway, Belgium, Netherlands, France and the UK.

I love living in Europe.


----------



## filfat (Mar 4, 2019)

Denmark, Norway, Spain, Turkey, Greece, Amsterdam, Germany, Ireland, Britain, China.
Starting this weekend Switzerland (gotta go and see the car show).

Wow, time flies.


----------



## Oleboy555 (Mar 4, 2019)

India
Belgium
Germany
France
Italy
Denmark
Norway
Greece
Croatia
Slovenia
Switzerland
Spain
Portugal


----------



## Quantumcat (Mar 4, 2019)

Australia 
France
Monaco
England 
USA
Iceland 
India, Singapore, Germany for stopovers

My favourite was Iceland and I would love to live there one day. Only got to spend 18 hours there.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 9, 2019)

Hello.

England/London two times
Germany/Hamburg
Hungary/Balaton
Poland/Krakau in 1989 when the "Iron curtain" is opened for East Europe,that was exciting and unpredictable what happend on the border station between Czechia/Slovakia (former CSSR) and Poland.


----------



## Ryccardo (Mar 24, 2019)

2004 Slovenia/Croatia/Bosnia

2005 Slovakia/Czech rep. (Earliest digital photos I still have)

2006 France (Corse) (For that other "first video game ever/most influential" topic where I said Pokemon Crystal, I managed to do a few trades with another francophone kid - a testament to the effectiveness of gestures as a single language)

More than five times around those years, northern Südtirol so north it really doesn't feel part of Italy

2009 Ireland (Galway) (I felt so proud doing my first and last international UMTS video call at over 1 €/minute)

2011 England (London/Brighton) (discovered CeX and bought Animal Crossing for the GC)

2013 USA (Cali/NV/AZ)

2014 Germany (München) (last year of high school trip, nominally  "out-of-school education")

2016 Japan

2018 Austria (Wien) (mostly for business/education rather than tourism)

Soon, New York (my mom really wants to give me some plane tickets after I graduate)


All three northern continents covered, but that means I miss the three or four, depending on how you count, southern ones!


----------



## mariopepper (Mar 28, 2019)

I spend my vacation in Chezh


----------



## Plstic (Mar 28, 2019)

Japan and Mexico.


----------



## camW00dS (Mar 29, 2019)

Italy
Germany
Poland
Czech
Austria
Hungary
Lithuania


----------



## Madridi (Mar 30, 2019)

Oh boy, I am definitely going to have the longest list on here. So here’s what I remember (because I know I’m bound to forget some):

- Bahrain (Almanama)
- Saudia Arabia (AlKhobar, Mekkah)
- UAE (Dubai, Sharjah, Abu Dhabi)
- Jordan (Amman)
- Lebanon (Beirut)
- Syria (Damascus)
- Egypt (Cairo, Alexandria, Fayyoum, Sharm Alsheikh, Arish)
- Turkey (Istanbul, Bursa)
- Germany (Munich)
- Austria (Salzburg, Vienna, Zell am See)
- England (London, Brighton, Manchester, Liverpool)
- Malaysia (Kuala Lumpur)
- Singapore (Singapore)
- Hong Kong
- China (Beijing, Shanghai, Shenzhen)
- Japan (Tokyo, Kyoto, Osaka, Nara, Kobe, Kawaguchiko “Mt. Fuji”)
- Australia (Sydney, Melbourne, Gold Coast, Brisbane)
- Canada (Vancouver, Niagara Falls)
- USA (New York, Buffalo, New Jersey, Atlantic City, Philadelphia, Baltimore, Virginia “Tyson’s Corner”, Washington DC, Miami, Orlando, San Diego, Los Angles, Las Vegas, San Francisco, Seattle)

And that’s not counting the times I have been several times. Like for example, I have been to the US and London specifically at least 10 times each. I also lived in Cairo as a kid for 5 years.

Favorite place? Hands down: Japan


----------



## Stwert (Mar 31, 2019)

Vacation you say? I wasn’t sure, so I did a web search to see what it was..... Yeah, I don’t get those things, somebody’s got to do my programming to feed my technology addiction


----------



## CosmoCortney (Apr 9, 2019)

UK (twice)
various places in Germany
France
Denmark
USA (trice)
Canada
Japan
Finland (twice)
Luxembourg (sometimes marching through it and having a halt in Wasserbillig when traveling near the border)


----------



## matthi321 (Apr 9, 2019)

sweden 
france
germany 
poland
crete


----------



## yukivulpes (Apr 9, 2019)

@CosmoCortney I remember you told me that you thought the UK was nice ^w^


----------



## chrisrlink (Jul 12, 2019)

hopped the detroit river to windsor (canada) took a cruise at 17 to Grand Caymans and Cozumel mexico (rum cake is the shit no where else


----------



## DjoeN (Aug 12, 2019)

Work related:
Worked for a few years in Switersland (Work Permit B) (Kanton Graubunden (Maloja/Sant Moritz/Wengen) kanton Vaud (Leysin/ Chateau d'Oex) Kanton Bern (Wengen) and a few others)   
Worked a year in the South of France (Saint-Pierre-La-Mere) Dep. Aude/Arr. Narbonne))
Been on lotsa day trips to Italy and Austria while is stayed there for work
Been on a few trips to Andorra while i worked in South France

Been on Vacation:
The Netherlands (Lot's of different places)
France (Some places in North France / Paris / Etc...)
Germany (Region Idar-Oberstein / Koln / Soest and a few other places)
United Kingdom (London)


----------



## Minox (Nov 30, 2019)

I believe these places are the ones I've been to so far:

Norway
Finland
Estonia

Denmark
Germany
Belgium
Switzerland
Netherlands

Greece (Crete)
Spain (Menorca)
USA
Japan
Taiwan
Lately I've been traveling a lot within Japan, but I also want to go see mainland Greece, more of Germany and Norway and also go see Korea some day.


----------



## x65943 (Nov 30, 2019)

I've been to

Canada
France
Spain
Vietnam
Cambodia

I'd love to see Ireland and greece but no plans in the immediate future


----------



## spotanjo3 (Nov 30, 2019)

I have been to the Canada (relative in Montreal but spent time in Toronto because of my best friend's sister lived there), but most of my vacation time is spent there in Azores. 7 times and never got tired of it. Guess that's where I came from and love there. Peace, calm, and no US news there about shooting and etc all the time. Here in US news are everywhere.. always shooting and violence and always Trump. In Azores, quiet and not much news about violence. Thats what I like about my 2nd home and my vacation in peace there.


----------



## Hardline (Nov 30, 2019)

most recently i was in thailand


----------



## lordrand11 (Nov 30, 2019)

My wife and I eloped to Iceland this past year and had an amazing time there!


----------



## DaFixer (Nov 30, 2019)

Belgium
Germany
Greece 
France 
Spain
Turkey
Egypt
USA (My stepbrother lives there)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Nov 30, 2019)

Greece: Poros, Andros and Athens on a round trip. Rhodes on a separate vacation. Poros is my favorite, everyone was nice, you have all the restaurants in one place serving a wide variety of traditional greek food as well as seafood, the atmosphere was relaxed, there is a great view of the sea pretty much no matter where you are as the town is built on a hill, and it's just the perfect place to go on a vacation if you like to relax and eat good food.

Spain: Mallorca twice, Barcelona once. Barcelona was pretty nice and different from the vacations I usually go on since there's a lot to see. Stayed there for a week and every day we went sightseeing. Mallorca is just your typical "lazing on the beach" holiday destination.

France: Nice. I didn't like it that much. The beach was lousy and there wasn't much to do. But the food was good. I was just bored a lot.

Thailand: Phuket for 3 nights and Phi Phi Island for 3 nights

Indonesia: Stayed at a resort for a few days. It was pretty nice. Really cheap for a 3 floor apartment with a balcony and small private pool on the roof. Everything is cheap and the food is good. Recommended if you want to have a nice vacation without it costing a lot. Plane tickets can probably get pretty expensive though.

Denmark: Typical cheap vacation destination for us over here in Norway. Copenhagen has a pretty good amusement park, but other than that it's not much different from any other big city. It's just nice to get away for a few days.

Singapore: Been there many times, my dad lives there with his wife so I stay with them. Food is cheap and good. Other things can be kinda expensive though.

I think that's all of them. I still want to go to US or Canada some day, and Japan is on the top of my list of places I want to visit. Would be nice to go to Italy too.


----------



## eyeliner (Jan 10, 2020)

I never left my country for vacation. A lot of beautiful places still to see here. Don't need to look at concrete and pay overpriced housing and food just for being labeled a tourist.


----------



## AmandaRose (Jan 10, 2020)

This year.

February

1 Week in Paphos Cyprus friends wedding.

1 Week in Kyoto Japan business related.

June

1 Week in Los Angeles business related.

August 

2 weeks Laganas Greece. Getting drunk and partying related


----------



## Emyth1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Canada, Brazilia, Portugal, Italy, Spain, Indonesia, New Zealand, Japan


----------



## delilah23 (Mar 30, 2020)

Serbia and gotta say, it's actually a beautiful country despite the eastern european balkan stereotyping


----------



## Issac (Mar 30, 2020)

Since the last time I posted in this thread, I've been in 2 new countries. (But only changed planes in one of them).

So I went to Canada in August of '19. Took a plane from here in Sweden to Munich, Germany, and from Germany went to Toronto, Canada, and from Toronto I went to the final destination 

And then, on the way back, I went to Toronto, and then Denmark, and then Sweden. So Denmark doesn't count IMO.

Yay! It was quite the difference going so far (on my own) compared to Germany and Spain  
Along the way I saw many countries from the plane, thanks to the in-flight information thingy I knew what I saw too  So I saw the Netherlands, Scotland, and Greenland - it was cloudy over other places


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 31, 2020)

Ive been to Germany and Island


----------



## kalelenit (Apr 17, 2020)

I liked Greece

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

now I want to go to malaysia or tunisia


----------



## AmandaRose (Dec 15, 2021)

25 days to go to my next little adventure


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 18, 2021)

Greece, Spain, Thailand, Indonesia, Singapore, Denmark, Sweden, and I guess Norway if that counts.


----------



## JaapDaniels (Dec 18, 2021)

Austria
Belgium
Czech Republic
England
France
Germany
Italy
Portugal
South-Africa
Surinam


----------

